# CAC CA.26 and CA.27 (all versions) Avon Sabre



## Jjr (Aug 2, 2015)

Well known of the Koreanwar is the North American Sabre. This type was build under licence in Canada as the Canadair CL-13 Sabre.But more interresting is the Australian build versions.There first prototype was the CAC Ca-26 and the production versions the CAC Ca-27 Mk.30, Mk.31 and Mk.32, based on the F-86F. These aeroplanes were armament with two 30mm Aden cannons replacing the 6 .50in machine guns and the General Electric engine was replaced by a RR Avon.The RR Avon was smaller than the GE engine, so there was more space for fuel, so it good fly a longer range.This was what years later happened in the UK when there Government ordered the Phantom II for the Royal Navy with RR engines. This British engines were smaller then the USA build engines.Is there any body who can help me with good drawings, also cut away, of the Australian build versions, and other costruction details etc.?
Thanks Jan


----------

